# My Next Knife Project



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2011)

When my first knife warped during heat treating Hoss told me to do my grinding after HT, and I had a hard time with the concept because it was hard enough to shape the blade when it was soft. He was, of course, correct and this second one got the lions share of the grinding after HT, and it seemed to go more easily than when in the annealed state. Go figger, some people you should just believe. 
I did still get some warp, though, and I clamped the blade to a rusty old file with an old saw blade for a shim under the tip when tempering, and it came out nice and straight!
I don't know what you would call this style of blade, though.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice job, where did you get your handle?

P.S.
Kiritsuke(ish) maybe?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2011)

I made the handle, maple burl and cocobolo. I'm not finished with the finish yet!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 18, 2011)

This would be called kiritsuke-shaped gyuto. Nice looking knife.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 18, 2011)

looks good, mate!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, guys! Now I need to decide what the next one is going to be!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> When my first knife warped during heat treating Hoss told me to do my grinding after HT, and I had a hard time with the concept because it was hard enough to shape the blade when it was soft.



OOOps! That was Devin, not Hoss, that advised grinding after HT!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 19, 2011)

Devin and Hoss are one in the same.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 19, 2011)

Geeze, I gotta go to bed. It was Devin. My sleeping meds are working, even if my brain isn't!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 19, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Devin and Hoss are one in the same.


 
Wait a minute. Is this like Clark Kent and Superman? Has anyone seen them both in the same room at the same time? 

:headbonk:


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 19, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Wait a minute. Is this like Clark Kent and Superman? Has anyone seen them both in the same room at the same time?
> 
> Hmm, if Devin was a super hero, who would he be? Or maybe he really has just created his own unique superhero "Hoss Man", able to shape a billet with a single blow and instantly heat anything to 1500 degrees....and he is bullet proof and has a damascus cape. :viking:


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 20, 2011)

Admittedly, I don't have a DT knife, but I think a tee shirt would be in my budget


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 20, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Pensacola Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute. Is this like Clark Kent and Superman? Has anyone seen them both in the same room at the same time?
> ...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 20, 2011)

Spike: what's your setup? I.E. Cut with band saw, grind with KMG, heat treat in homemade forge?

O' and just some good advice, don't make knives after taking sleeping meds.

As far as Hoss Vs Devin go, Hoss is the guy with the hat on at he Knife Shows.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a jigsaw to cut the shape, a jewelry burnout oven to HT, and a ShopSmith 6X48 belt sander to grind.
And I don't take the sleepers until 8 PM!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 23, 2011)

Here it is finished. I used my logo on this blade, butt I didn't cut it deeply enough, as I did it before HT and grinding removed some of it. I guess I could call it patina.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 23, 2011)

Gotta work on the focus for this angle!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 23, 2011)

After looking at Takeda's catalog, I've decided that this is a Banno Bunka-Bocho!


----------

